# Thinking about getting a Scott fly rod??



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

My buddy has a Scott Tidal 8wt and I really loved it but looking for a 9wt. Does anyone know much about Scott rods? I'm an open minded guy so I'll take any info you guys have. Thanks!


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I have an 8wt Meridian and a 10 wt Sector. I cannot be happier with both. The meridian was replaced by the sector fall of 2019 but you can find Both are not finicky on lines and cast like a dream. You can readily find meridians on eBay or on this forum. Fly shops that stock Scott should have sectors. They are expensive, so I encourage you to test cast at a fly shop or if you can find an angler with one near your home


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't comment on the Tidal rods, but I cast a Scott Sector 8wt & 10wt. The rod is so good I bought my second one...does everything but drive the boat LOL. I have several Orivs H2's and the Scott blows them out of the water, absolutely no comparison. Registering the rods for the warranty was painless as well. The best advice I can give is go try one out and then try something else to compare. Honestly, every person is different and so is their cast....just gotta try them out. If you can find a used Scott Meridian, you'd owe it to yourself to try it as well. Good luck!


----------



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Scott rods are my favored rods. You really need to cast the Scott Sector rod. In my opinion (which everyone has one) Scott sectors are the best rods out there. Be warned, once you cast the Scott Sector their is no turning back . They load up so easy with no effort and are built for fighting strong fish. Tidal rods are very nice for the price but feel the sectors just out perform all other rods. The other rod you my want to cast that is probable comparable cost wise to the Tidal is the Saga Maverick which is nice. But, always go to a fly shop that will let you cast the rods so you can find whats best for you. I prefer a bonefish taper fly line on these rods in 8 and 9wt.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I haven't cast the Meridian or the Sector which replaced the Meridian but I've got the Scott Tidal in both 8wt and 10wt and I absolutely love them. Sub-$500 rod that IMHO performs like an $800 rod. My first nice fly rod was a Scott S3S 8wt that I've had for probably 15 years and I still use it from time to time- or I did until I snapped the tip a couple months ago.

Anyway, go cast the Tidal. It's not a super-fast rod but I've found it plenty fast and just a great all around performing rod. The Sector & Meridian are supposed to be pretty badass but the Tidal is a tremendous rod too. Go cast them and check them out.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't have a lot of experience with the Tidal, but have several Scott rods. The quality, and service when you need it is second to none.

I twisted the handle on my 12wt Meridian loose from the blank fighting a GT (didn't just fall apart, I was using 60# core line and straight 100# leader). They fixed my rod and added some custom work to the blank that I requested at NO CHARGE.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

The meridian was discontinued and discounted. If you can get lucky and find a shop that has one in stock it’s a really great deal. I have a meridian and love it.


----------



## ianwilson (Apr 16, 2019)

9wt meridian i love it!


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow, thank you everyone for the info. Got more replies and help than I thought. Im heading to my local fly shop today to check out different rods. I'm new to the site and it's amazing to see guys with the same hobby coming together and sharing their info. Thanks again


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Get the SECTOR and don’t look back!


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

I have spent literally 1000's of hours casting and watching other people cast. Its all going to come down to what you like the best. Recently had a guy casting the Sector, H3, NRX+, X, and Asquith in 9WT. He threw the NRX+, by far, the best. Get out there and cast as many rods as you can, then make a decision. I like the Sector, and think its a great windy day bonefishing rod. But would I want one to blind cast all day in the Glades? Id pick something else.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

HoseMonkey said:


> My buddy has a Scott Tidal 8wt and I really loved it but looking for a 9wt. Does anyone know much about Scott rods? I'm an open minded guy so I'll take any info you guys have. Thanks!


Depends on what you'll be using for. I see comments about the NRX, but that is a cannon and is not the best in close range.

I have Winston B2MX and B3SX from 6 to 12 wts, Scott NRX in a 9 but primarily use that for long range targets like permit and snook, and a Tidal in a 7wt. I love the Tidal for red fishing and also for heavier bass. Easy casting, performs well at close range - those reds can be close in, so a quick loading rod comes in handy.

9 weights are speciality rods - I never use them for reds, even the large ones.


----------



## Liam Nissan (May 21, 2020)

It's still pretty new to me but I love my 12wt Tidal! Slower action than most other rods though, (I like that) so be prepared for that


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I've got a 8wt Tidal. Just got it back from Scott for service. Had a section that broke* and it appears to my eyes that Scott replaced that section and the tip section AND included another tip section. Oh yeah, they also fixed the handle. Only charged me shipping (I bought the rod used**). That is quality service. They've definitely moved to the top for my next rod. I've only cast the Tidal last night in the driveway- really nice, a little slower than I anticipated, but overall, very good!

As I'm a newb with fly fishing, but years of conventional, this kind of service is a fresh reminder that some companies still understand customer service. And I don't believe the 'customer is always right'. That phrase has been turned around and abused.


*broke under the ferrule, no idea how; was stringing line through it. Most likely previously damaged.
**in no way did I infer this should be a warranty issue. I was prepared to pay for any and all fixes.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 6W and 10W Meridians. They cast well, but, I'm a little disappointed with the cork not adhering to the blank in the middle of the handle. I can feel it somewhere in there while casting. I know it's probably an isolated incident, but, I expected more. None of my NRX's had any problems new out of the box. Again, probably not fair based on all the good feedback I see, but, at that pricepoint expectations are high.


----------

